# cara de culo



## Calambur

Hola, foristas:

En esta zona de la Argentina, la expresión *poner *o* tener cara de culo *es casi un vulgarismo (tal vez sin 'casi'). 
A mi entender es malsonante, pero a veces la uso. Ejemplo: alguien pone mala cara y yo digo *puso cara de culo*.

Hoy me vi obligada a usar esa expresión y los oyentes se sintieron molestos/incómodos (que era justo lo que yo pretendía). 
Sin embargo, busco en los diccionarios y no veo que *culo *sea una palabra tan 'grave'.

Me gustaría saber si la expresión se usa en sus países -y en caso negativo, cuál es la alternativa-, y si la consideran malsonante o vulgar.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, sí. En vez de _culo_ preferimos decir, cuando se dice, _poto_. También es vulgar, pero suena menos fuerte que _culo_.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá decimos cara de "*fundillo*" para indicar eso.  Y sí, es vulgar, lo decimos entre amigos.


----------



## Colchonero

En España, o al menos por mi barrio, no es habitual. Se entiende pero creo que no se usa. ¿Alternativas? Pues no sé.... ¿Cara de ajo?


----------



## torrebruno

Hola Calambur:
No me queda claro a mí qué significado exacto tiene en tu tierra eso de cara de culo. Lo dices, pero lo indicas en un ejemplo, como si pudiera tener varios dependiendo del modo de expresarse.
Además, por lo que entiendo, no es lo mismo poner cara de culo que tenerla. Por estas tierras no se me ocurre una alternativa para lo primero, pero tenerla, lo qe se dice tener cara de culo –para toda la vida, vamos- sí que se dice al querer ser, y de forma intencionada, vulgar, malsonante y ofensivo, por lo despreciativo, con alguien que es la cosa más fea del mundo conocido y por conocer. ("Tiene el tío -o la tía- una cara de culo que espanta").
Un saludito.


----------



## Calambur

A ver si con unas imágenes me entienden mejor. 
El hombre de la foto (que no sé quién es y poco importa, para el caso) *tiene *cara de culo. Difícil saber si la puso a propósito por algo que le desagradó o si es así habitualmente.
Y este otro, que tampoco sé quién es, mira con cara de culo -o eso entiendo yo-: *pone* esa cara (de culo) a propósito.


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> A ver si no con unas imágenes me entienden mejor.
> El hombre de la foto (que no sé quién es y poco importa, para el caso) *tiene *cara de culo. Difícil saber si la puso a propósito por algo que le desagradó o si es así habitualmente.
> Y este otro, que tampoco sé quién es, mira con cara de culo -o eso entiendo yo-: *pone* esa cara (de culo) a propósito.



Buf, no sé si los demás coincidirán porque en el fondo se trata de apreciaciones personales. El etarra de la primera foto tiene, en mi opinión, cara de ajo. El gran Pacino pone cara de palo. Así es como lo diría yo.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Buf, no sé si los demás coincidirán porque en el fondo se trata de apreciaciones personales. El etarra de la primera foto tiene, en mi opinión, cara de ajo. El gran Pacino pone cara de palo. Así es como lo diría yo.


¡Ajá!, vengo a enterarme de quiénes son (sólo había buscado imágenes).
Bueno, pero sin importar quiénes son, veo que ustedes usan un giro diferente. Interesante cuestión. Yo creía que 'cara de culo' se entendía en cualquier lado.


----------



## torrebruno

El hombre de la primera foto *tiene *exactamente cara de culo. Me reafirmo y me cito:


> lo que se dice tener cara de culo –para toda la vida, vamos- sí que se dice al querer ser, y de forma intencionada, vulgar, malsonante y ofensivo, por lo despreciativo, con alguien que es la cosa más fea del mundo conocido y por conocer


Y completamente de acuerdo con Colcho -muy acertado- en que Alpacino *pone *ahí cara de palo.


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> Y completamente de acuerdo con Colcho -muy acertado- en que Alpacino *pone *ahí cara de palo.


Mirándolo mejor, a eso tal vez lo llamaríamos *cara de póker*. Como dice Colchonero, son apreciaciones personales, así que tal vez alguien entienda esa cara como 'cara de póker' (para mí es 'de culo), dependerá de la situación, supongo.

De todos modos, la cara de culo, tanto si se tiene como si se pone, es casi la misma cosa: una cara que muestra desagrado, molestia, desprecio, etc., según sea lo que la motive.


----------



## Jonno

No se ha dicho que por lo general aquí se dice todo seguido: ¡caraculo!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Acá el uso es exactamente el que describe Calambur. No tiene nada que ver con la fealdad o belleza de la cara. Hay personas que son asiduas practicantes de este deporte. Siempre con el ceño fruncido y la trompa arrugada.


----------



## oa2169

Yo entiendo cara de culo (_careculo_ decimos por acá) de otra manera.

En días pasados uno de mis hermanos me asustó , se escondió detrás de la puerta de mi cuarto y gritó. Mi reacción fue empujarlo y decirle "No seas tan careculo".

Pero creo que mi intención solamente fue insultarlo de alguna manera.


----------



## santix

A la primera foto.. cara de fuchi, a la segunda, cara de mamón..


----------



## ACQM

Concuerdo con lo dicho por los demás españolitos (sobretodo con lo de ser despreciativo con el tipejo de la primera foto). Lo que tú llamas "poner cara de culo" aquí tal vez sería "poner (o tener, según,) cara agria/rancia", "poner cara de chupar limón" o incluso siendo muy grosera "poner cara de oler mierda" (aunque tal vez esta última sea un catalanismo).


----------



## Colchonero

ACQM said:


> Concuerdo con lo dicho por los demás españolitos (sobretodo con lo de ser despreciativo con el tipejo de la primera foto). Lo que tu llamas "poner cara de culo" aquí tal vez sería "poner (o tener, según,) cara agria/rancia", "poner cara de chupar limón" o incluso siendo muy grosera "poner cara de oler mierda" (aunque tal vez esta última sea un catalanismo).



No, no es un catalanismo. Por aquí también se oye. Y otra similar: cara de malhuele.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pacino tiene cara de palo, concuerdo con ese uso español. De Juana Chaos, el etarra de la primera foto, tiene cara de hijo de puta. Ya me disculparán el lenguaje, pero es así como lo digo. Por lo demás, cara de culo se usa poco en mi zona.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí *cara de culo* es algo normal, coloquial pero no malsonante (como no lo es _culo_, sino en alguna expresión especial, como _tomar por el culo que_, incluso, por su banalidad - en España el taco ha perdido en general su fuerza y hasta ha entrado en la lengua culta-).
En la consideración social y valor semántico de las expresiones malsonantes, hay bastante diferencia entre los usos a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. De hecho, las formas *caraculo/careculo* demuestran el desgaste significativo de la expresión que, por su uso banal, llega a perder su entidad fónica para convertirse en una sola palabra.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Calambur said:


> A ver si con unas imágenes me entienden mejor.
> El hombre de la foto (que no sé quién es y poco importa, para el caso) *tiene *cara de culo. Difícil saber si la puso a propósito por algo que le desagradó o si es así habitualmente.
> Y este otro, que tampoco sé quién es, mira con cara de culo -o eso entiendo yo-: *pone* esa cara (de culo) a propósito.



El de la primera foto definitivamente tiene *cara de culo o fundillo* como decimos por acá, para una cara así también decimos que parece que *está oliendo mierda*.


----------



## Calambur

Veo por lo que dicen *ACQM*, *Colchonero*, y *XiaoRoel *que en algunos lugares de España se usa la expresión; y también que *Janis *la conoce en México. 
Además, por aquí también se dice -como ya han señalado- "poner/tener cara de estar oliendo mierda" (yo creo que el significado es el mismo que el de "poner/tener cara de culo" -al menos por esta zona-).

Me llama la atención lo que dice Xiao: que *culo* no es malsonante. Por aquí, sí. De hecho, en mi 'apreciación' de ayer -cuando usé esa expresión en un lugar 'inadecuado'- sabía perfectamente que lo que iba a molestar era esa palabra -que no el sentido de la expresión- y así fue.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Calambur.

En cuanto a tu pregunta de si _culo_ se considera por aquí malsonante, bueno, yo diría que está un poco en el límite. Se emplea sin problemas en cualquier entorno relajado, coloquial o cercano a uno, pero supongo que tendería a evitarse en otras situaciones más formales, como ante un médico, un artículo en un periódico, un desconocido que imponga ese respeto, etc., situaciones en las que se tendería a una terminología más, digamos, técnica (glúteo, nalga).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

santix said:


> A la primera foto.. cara de fuchi, a la segunda, cara de mamón..



No, cara de culo, por México, como que no.
Como dicho por el compatriote: pone una pinche jeta (se puede agregar de fuchi) y pinche jeta de mamón, efectivamente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Su banalidad en España (¡hasta en titulares de prensa aparece!) y, por tanto, la pérdida de la fuerza expresiva (malsonante) de culo:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, y una busca en el CREA de culo al aire, proporcionará un índuce de su abundante uso en lo oral, en la prensa, en la literatura, etc.
Por tanto, en España al menos, culo es palabra banal que no escandaliza o sorprende ni a Rouco Varela.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No, cara de culo, por México, como que no.
> Como dicho por el compatriote: pone una pinche jeta (se puede agregar de fuchi) y pinche jeta de mamón, efectivamente.



O sea que, por México, _cara de culo _como que no, y luego dicen "pinche jeta de mamón".
Por una vez me alegro de estar en minoría.


----------



## duvija

Lo que me intriga es el medioambiente en el que te movés:

_Hoy me vi obligada a usar esa expresión y los oyentes se sintieron molestos/incómodos (que era justo lo que yo pretendía)._ 

¿Quién te pudo obligar a usar esa expresión? (que por supuesto, en Uruguay significa lo mismo que en Argentina).


----------



## INFOJACK

Es muy común en Vzla, Ella sentada, con su carita de culo. significa brava, malencarada.


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias a todos por las explicaciones y por los enlaces. Me ha quedado claro que en España nadie se altera por oír/leer 'culo'.
En cambio, no sé qué es *pinche* (¿será algo como 'terrible'?), ni *fuchi*, ni *mamón*...


> una pinche jeta (se puede agregar de fuchi) y pinche jeta de mamón


----------



## santix

Calambur said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por las explicaciones y por los enlaces. Me ha quedado claro que en España nadie se altera por oír/leer 'culo'.
> En cambio, no sé qué es *pinche* (¿será algo como 'terrible'?), ni *fuchi*, ni *mamón*...


 


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No, cara de culo, por México, como que no.
> Como dicho por el compatriote: pone una pinche jeta (se puede agregar de fuchi) y pinche jeta de mamón, efectivamente.



Si, jeta es una palabra que describe "estar encabronado" = enojado a la perfección
fuchi para mi significa algo sucio o cochino que huele muy mal, también fuchila
pinche requiere hacer todo un tratado, pero es una "maldición" muy fuerte que como se una mucho pierde todo significado y todo es pinche (las cosas, las personas,etc)  La maldición completa por excelencia sería decir "hijo de su pinche madre"
y mamón lo usamos para decir que alguien se sientre el rey del universo, o que es "la ultima coca del desierto"

Usamos tambien algo relacionado con culo, pero para decir que se asustó o le dio miedo algo... se culeó o está culeado. y esa mas bien viene por el significado de que "se hizo para atrás"


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Lo que me intriga es el medioambiente en el que te movés:
> 
> _Hoy me vi obligada a usar esa expresión y los oyentes se sintieron molestos/incómodos (que era justo lo que yo pretendía)._
> 
> *¿Quién te pudo obligar a usar esa expresión?* (que por supuesto, en Uruguay significa lo mismo que en Argentina).


Las circunstancias. 
Era lo más fuerte que podía decir para que notaran mi franco desagrado y para que tuvieran que comerse mis palabras sin rechistar.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *santix*:
O sea que una_ pinche jeta de fuchi mamón _sería algo así como una _maldita cara (repugnante) de soberbio/sobrador.

_Es difícil entender bien esa expresión si uno conoce sólo una palabra (jeta).


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> Su banalidad en España (¡hasta en titulares de prensa aparece!) y, por tanto, la pérdida de la fuerza expresiva (malsonante) de culo:
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, y una busca en el CREA de culo al aire, proporcionará un índice de su abundante uso en lo oral, en la prensa, en la literatura, etc.
> Por tanto, en España al menos, culo es palabra banal que no escandaliza o sorprende ni a Rouco Varela.


Hola XiaoRoel.

Pues no veo a Rouco Varela usando la palabra _culo_ a no ser para mandar a tomar por ahí a alguien que él considere demoníaco .

Más seriamente. Bueno, seguro que encontramos otras palabras claramente más malsonantes en prensa, CREA, literatura etc. No es de extrañar que todos ellos reflejen cualquier tipo de registro del lenguaje.

No es una cuestión de escandalizar sino de si es igualmente válida para cualquier tipo de registro. Para referirse a esa parte del cuerpo no es una palabra absolutamente neutra como pueda ser brazo, cabeza, pierna etc. En este sentido sería malsonante en determinadas situaciones y por ello se evita. Resultaría un tanto soez leer en un artículo periodístico que describe las heridas de un soldado que ponga que ha recibido impactos de metralla en la cabeza y en el culo, o ir al médico y decirle que te has caído de la moto y tienes una abrasión en el culo.

Para mi es una de esas palabras que son prácticamente neutras en contextos relajados pero que uno no se siente con confianza de utilizar abiertamente fuera de ellos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

INFOJACK said:


> Es muy común en Vzla, Ella sentada, con su carita de culo. significa brava, malencarada.


*Vzla. *se debe escribir mejor *Venezuela*. Este uso de la abreviatura geográfica de procedencia estadounidense no es natural en español. Y, como mucho, se puede admitir en usos postales o administrativos (con soluciones muy dispares según países: mezcla o no de mayúsculas y minúsculas, ausencia o presencia de punto, uno, dos, tres o más grafemas, presencia o no de tilde), así como en mapas (aquí incluso de necesidad por razones de espacio, como también en los cuadros estadísticos y paradigmas.


----------



## robertopolaco

Calambur said:


> Me llama la atención lo que dice Xiao: que *culo* no es malsonante. Por aquí, sí. De hecho, en mi 'apreciación' de ayer -cuando usé esa expresión en un lugar 'inadecuado'- sabía perfectamente que lo que iba a molestar era esa palabra -que no el sentido de la expresión- y así fue.


Hola:
Sí, en España "culo" no es malsonante, pero cuando estaba en Argentina me di cuenta que "culo" suena mal entre la gente. Allá se usa más "cola" en ese sentido, ¿no?
Un saludo


----------



## santix

Calambur said:


> Gracias, *santix*:
> O sea que una_ pinche jeta de fuchi mamón _sería algo así como una _maldita cara (repugnante) de soberbio/sobrador.
> 
> _Es difícil entender bien esa expresión si uno conoce sólo una palabra (jeta).



jajajaj pues si, aunque una pinche jeta de fuchi mamón no se llevarían en una misma frase..de fuchi seria exactamente cara de oler mierda que mencionaron aqui.. porq estas con una expresión como frunciendo el ceño y la nariz.. y la de mamón es perfecto como lo describes.... de soberbia... tons.. alguien que está oliendo mierda nunca jamás podría hacer cara de "soy el mas bello de la tierra y la tierra que piso no me merece"


----------



## Calambur

juandiego said:


> Para mi es una de esas palabras que son prácticamente neutras en contextos relajados pero que uno no se siente con confianza de utilizar abiertamente fuera de ellos.


Algo así creo yo también.
--------



robertopolaco said:


> Sí, en España "culo" no es malsonante, pero cuando estaba en Argentina me di cuenta que "culo" suena mal entre la gente. Allá se usa más "cola" en ese sentido, ¿no?


Sí, en registro 'elegante' se dice 'cola'.


----------



## torrebruno

Calambur said:


> Me llama la atención lo que dice Xiao: que *culo* no es malsonante. Por aquí, sí.



¿De veras? Si un muchacho de buen ver, moreno de uno ochenta, te susurra al oído... "que culito lindo que me gastas", ¿te ofendes por la malsonancia?


----------



## jorgema

torrebruno said:


> ¿De veras? Si un muchacho de buen ver, moreno de uno ochenta, te susurra al oído... "que culito lindo que me gastas", ¿te ofendes por la malsonancia?



Torrebruno, dependiendo del estado de ánimo de la chica, y de cómo se pronuncie la frase, en algunos países americanos uno se ganaría una buena cachetada. En el Perú, por lo menos, a pesar del diminutivo, sonaría muy vulgar.


----------



## torrebruno

Sí, sí, y por aquí también. Pero no una cachetada, sino una "guantá".


----------



## 涼宮

En Venezuela un/a cara de culo es una persona que está molesta o tiene cara de pocos amigos, muy serio/a. No se considera algo vulgar del todo aquí, simplemente informal, y dependiendo del que te rodea, una expresión maleducada. Yo no considero personalmente ''culo'' como una vulgaridad, sólo algo informal. Si alguien me dijera por qué la cara de culo no me sentiría ofendido, para mi es como si me hubieran dicho por qué tan serio o molesto, sólo que informal.


----------



## torrebruno

Al final terminaremos donde siempre, que las expresiones son adecuadas o no dependiendo de con quién y dónde estés.
No es lo mismo decir "me pica el culo" en un consejo de administración delante de tu jefe que en el salón de tu casa con tu familia.


----------



## Janis Joplin

robertopolaco said:


> Hola:
> Sí, en España "culo" no es malsonante, pero cuando estaba en Argentina me di cuenta que "culo" suena mal entre la gente. Allá se usa más "cola" en ese sentido, ¿no?
> Un saludo



En México si es malsonante ya que se refiere al ano igual que cola.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> En México si es malsonante ya que se refiere al ano igual que cola.


Bueno, ya que lo mencionás, a mí me parece que por aquí cuando alguien dice "tiene/pone *cara de culo*" no piensa en las nalgas sino en... semejante lugar: _uséase_, en el agujero, en el ano. Por la misma razón -a mi entender- la otra expresión similar es "tener/poner *cara de orto*" (y a "orto" sí que no hay con qué darle: es una palabra grosera y punto).


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> y a "orto" sí que no hay con qué darle...




En Chile "culo" es muy malsonate y muy poco usada. Es más bien una palabra "importada" de los argentinos.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> ...y a "orto" sí que no hay con qué darle: es una palabra grosera y punto


...Y pensar que significa 'recto', que es —asimismo— el nombre de la última porción del intestino.
O sea que es casi un cultismo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lexinauta said:


> ...Y pensar que significa 'recto', que es —asimismo— el nombre de la última porción del intestino.
> O sea que es casi un cultismo.



Si pero... significa recto (derecho) cuando es un prefijo (orto-) y no se refiere a esa porción del intestino.


----------



## ACQM

Sólo para insistir. En España "culo" no es malsonante y la prueba es que a los niños pequeños sus padres les dice cosas como "Hay que cambiarte el pañal que llevas el culo/culito/culete sucio". Es una palabra de uso coloquial, pero estaría fuera de lugar en un registro elegante del lenguaje (como otras muchas palabras: mear, cagar, sobaco, pedo, caca, pipí,... pero tambien, por ejemplo, toque por "llamada telefónica" o leche por "golpe").


----------



## juandiego

Calambur said:


> Bueno, ya que lo mencionás, a mí me parece que por aquí cuando alguien dice "tiene/pone *cara de culo*" no piensa en las nalgas sino en... semejante lugar: _uséase_, en el agujero, en el ano. Por la misma razón -a mi entender- la otra expresión similar es "tener/poner *cara de orto*" (y a "orto" sí que no hay con qué darle: es una palabra grosera y punto).


Hola Calambur.
Siempre me ha llamado la atención lo de *orto*. Pensaba que era un término más suave que _culo_. ¿Sabes de donde proviene? ¿Tendrá que ver con _perpendicular_?
Supongo que se prestará bastante a chistes de doble interpretación por parte de alumnos cuando forma parte de términos técnicos como ortografía, ortogonal, ortoedro, etc.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Orto es uno de los grandes hallazgos lingüísticos de la humanidad. Otro es opa (¡abundan!).


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Orto es uno de los grandes hallazgos lingüísticos de la humanidad. Otro es opa (¡abundan!).


Si vos lo decís, será, no más.



juandiego said:


> Hola Calambur.
> Siempre me ha llamado la atención lo de *orto*. Pensaba que era un término más suave que _culo_. *¿Sabes de donde proviene?* ¿Tendrá que ver con _perpendicular_?
> Nunca supe 'bien' de dónde proviene, pero parecería que no soy la única, pues ni siquiera está del todo seguro Oscar Conde, que es un especialista en lunfardo. Abajo citaré todo lo que él dice al respecto.
> No me queda clara tu referencia a _perpendicular _(algo sospecho, pero sería mejor si me sacaras de duda).
> 
> 
> Supongo que se prestará bastante a chistes de doble interpretación por parte de alumnos cuando forma parte de términos técnicos como ortografía, ortogonal, ortoedro, etc.
> No, no recuerdo que sucediera y no creo que suceda ahora tampoco -esto último seguramente porque los alumnos no tienen ni pálida idea de lo que es ortografía, y menos tendrán de ortogonal y ortoedro, etc.-.



Aquí la explicación:


> Del _Diccionario etimológico del lunfardo, _de Oscar Conde.
> 
> *orto.* m. Ano. | *2.* Trasero. | *3.* Suerte. ||
> cerrar el orto: v. *cerrar*.| *2.* dar por el orto: penetrar por el ano, sodomizar. | *3. *estar como o para el orto: estar como o para el culo. | *4.* hacer el orto: sodomizar; perjudicar, estafar. | *5.* irle a alguien como el orto o para el orto: irle a alguien como el culo o para el culo. | *6.* la loma del orto: v. *loma*. | *7.* poner cara de orto: poner cara de culo. | 8. puto del orto: varón homosexual. | 9. tener cara de orto: tener cara de culo. (De *hortelano*, apocopado finalmente en *orto* y con eliminación de la _h_ inicial [?].)
> 
> *hortelano. *m. Ano. (Por homofonía final con el esp. _hortelano_: el que cuida y cultiva huertas.)
> *
> cerrar.* intr. Resultar, servir. U.c. terciop. ||
> cerrar el culo o el orto: callarse la boca, aguantárselas. (Tomado de la jerga económica, en exprs. tales como _cerrar un balance o cerrar las cuentas, _del esp. _cerrar_: concluir ciertas cosas o ponerles término; la expr. proviene de _cerrar_: asegurar una abertura para impedir que se abra.)
> 
> *loma.* f. En las exprs. la loma del culo, la loma del orto, y la loma de los quinotos: lugar muy alejado. (Del esp. _loma_: altura pequeña y prolongada; cf. el culo del mundo.)




Una pregunta acerca de este sistema: ¿alguien sabe adónde están las versalitas? (Todo lo que subrayé tendría que estar en versalitas, pero no pude encontrarlas.)


----------



## juandiego

Hola Calambur.
Decía lo de perpendicular porque es lo que significa _orto_ como prefijo en álgebra y geometría, no porque le viera relación, al menos evidente, con el culo.

Consultando *orto* en el DRAE aparece una posible explicación a su relación con _culo_. Es a través de su origen griego ὀρθο, que significa... *recto, *correcto.

No sé exactamente a que te refieres con lo de versalitas. Cualquier formato de edición de texto diferente al estándar (negrita, cursiva, fuentes, etc) lo deberías encontrar encima del recuadro de edición de texto, tanto en modo rápido como avanzado. Sé que hay gente que está teniendo problemas para cargar estos elementos desde que se ha hecho la actualización del formato de foro vBulletin.


----------



## Lexinauta

...que es lo que veníamos diciendo desde hace seis posts atrás.


----------



## Vampiro

Cuando estudiaba en Argentina, sin dudas mucho antes que Calambur, las bromas con la palabra “orto” eran muy frecuentes.
En realidad era siempre el mismo chistecito.
 
Estaba el profe de turno hablando; por ejemplo el de geometría descriptiva (estudié en un industrial), y decía:
-Ahora trazamos una línea ortogonal…
Y no faltaba el gracioso que interrumpía, gritando desde el fondo de la sala:
- ¡¿Orto… quéeee!?
 
Lo mismo para otras asignaturas en las que alguna palabrita comenzara con el prefijo.
La diferencia es que en esa época sabíamos qué significaba ortogonal y todavía teníamos buena ortografía.
_


----------



## swift

Hola a todos:

Como sucede con otras expresiones jergales, en *Costa Rica* todo depende del sociolecto y de la edad del locutor. En el habla relajada, *'cara de culo'* (pronunciado casi invariablemente _careculo_) es una expresión *malsonante y vulgar entre adultos* pero *jergal** entre jóvenes*. Igual que _carepicha, maje, güevón_, *'careculo'* es un vocativo empleado entre jóvenes, en situaciones informales. Para los adultos, llamar a alguien _careculo_ resulta insultante, más que ofensivo; se trata de un calificativo que se aplica a las personas de malas intenciones o groseras.

En las expresiones verbales: *'tener cara de culo'* (ser malencarado) y *'poner cara de culo'* (poner mala cara), _cara de culo_ adquiere una connotación distinta pero siempre desvalorizante. En el habla relajada pero familiar, se prefiere decir *tener* _o _*poner cara de fondillo*, como se diría también en México.


----------



## pelus

Si bien , desde el inicio se busca el uso y aceptación en otros países, agrego que también aquí : *caracúlico *o *caralimón*. Éste,  para suavizar las picardías.


----------



## Milton Sand

Calambur said:


> Veo por lo que dicen *ACQM*, *Colchonero*, y *XiaoRoel *que en algunos lugares de España se usa la expresión; y también que *Janis *la conoce en México.
> Además, por aquí también se dice -como ya han señalado- "poner/tener cara de estar oliendo mierda" (yo creo que el significado es el mismo que el de "poner/tener cara de culo" -al menos por esta zona-).
> 
> Me llama la atención lo que dice Xiao: que *culo* no es malsonante. Por aquí, sí. De hecho, en mi 'apreciación' de ayer -cuando usé esa expresión en un lugar 'inadecuado'- sabía perfectamente que lo que iba a molestar era esa palabra -que no el sentido de la expresión- y así fue.





juandiego said:


> Hola Calambur.
> Siempre me ha llamado la atención lo de *orto*. Pensaba que era un término más suave que _culo_. ¿Sabes de donde proviene? ¿Tendrá que ver con _perpendicular_?
> Supongo que se prestará bastante a chistes de doble interpretación por parte de alumnos cuando forma parte de términos técnicos como ortografía, ortogonal, ortoedro, etc.



Hola:
En Colombia, o al menos por mi región, «culo» es más familiar que malsonante; hasta mi madre —que jamás dice groserías— la utiliza con toda tranquilidad: «En la iglesia, resbalé y casi caigo de culo, pero los hermanitos me alcanzaron tener». 

«Cara de culo, cara 'e culo, car'e culo» le decimos al gesto feo de gran desprecio, malestar o repelencia. Cabe aclarar que eso es poner o hacer cara de culo, porque, ¡ojo!, tener cara de culo es ser o estar realmente feo o deteriorado: «Rumbeé toda la noche y hoy me he levantado con ¡una cara de culo!; Ayer me topé con “Car'e culo” Jiménez y me llevé severo susto».

Saludos,


----------



## DavidFcoEmi

En la Rioja se utiliza cara culo, cuando dices algo y alguien te pone la típica y estúpida cara de culo de forma inesperada.
Culo no es una palabra malsonante. 
¿Cómo le decis al médico que te pica el culo?
"Doctor tengo irritado el pompis". Ésto sí que suena como el culo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

En 1974 Alberto Closas (actor español) dijo culo por televisión y en Buenos Aires. Le valió la crítica de medio país y las carcajadas de la otra mitad. La pacatería no tiene cotas superiores ni inferiores.


----------



## Janis Joplin

DavidFcoEmi said:


> En la Rioja se utiliza cara culo, cuando dices algo y alguien te pone la típica y estúpida cara de culo de forma inesperada.
> Culo no es una palabra malsonante.
> ¿Cómo le decis al médico que te pica el culo?
> "Doctor tengo irritado el pompis". Ésto sí que suena como el culo.



En México si te "pica" es igual a que te produce comezón no irritación.
Tampoco decimos "el" pompis sino "las" pompis, en plural, para referirnos a las dos nalgas (pompas), aunque la palabrita es bastante cursi a menos que se esté hablando con un niño.

En fin, si alguien va al doctor porque le pica (tiene comezón en) el culo es porque podría tener parásitos (en el mejor de los casos) pero si tiene irritadas las pompis (nalgas) es porque está rozado, en ese caso no sería raro que la rozadura incluya el culo, es decir, lo que conocemos como ano o cola.


----------



## fairlyoddparents

Sí, cara de culo me suena vulgar. Nosotros diríamos "cara de fuchi" o "cara de huele pedos". La segunda es una forma vulgar de decirlo pero no tanto como sonaría para nosotros "cara de culo".


----------



## Gruñóndemontfort

Culo no es palabra elegante, aunque esté aceptada por la Academia. Es de esos términos que no se usan ante desconocidos o en público, o en un escrito formal. Orto es más grosero. Mejor no usar ninguna de las dos. En vez de cara de culo puede decirse cara de amargado o contrariado o malhumorado, etc.


----------



## pelus

Cara-naranja / cara limón, escuché alguna vez...


----------



## Jonno

Gruñóndemontfort said:


> Culo no es palabra elegante, aunque esté aceptada por la Academia.


Ayer mismo escuchaba en la radio una entrevista a Darío Villanueva, director de la RAE, en la que decía que el diccionario no censura palabras. Sí se hizo en el Diccionario de Autoridades publicado a principios del siglo XVIII, en el que no aparecían palabras malsonantes y muchos artículos estaban influenciados por cuestiones morales y religiosas. Pero eso ya no ocurre y sería extremadamente extraño que no apareciera "culo" en el diccionario. Si una palabra es vulgar o malsonante, pero ampliamente usada, se incorpora al diccionario con la marca "vulg." o "malson.", como por ejemplo aquí:

hasta el culo

1. loc. adv. malson. hasta las narices. Está hasta el culo de que le manden.

2. loc. adj. vulg. coloq. C. Rica. Completamente borracho.


----------



## Señor K

DavidFcoEmi said:


> En la Rioja se utiliza cara culo, cuando dices algo y alguien te pone la típica y estúpida cara de culo de forma inesperada.
> Culo no es una palabra malsonante.
> *¿Cómo le decis al médico que te pica el culo?*



"Doctor, tengo prurito en el ano".


----------



## soplamocos

¿Cómo puede ser que nadie haya dicho "enculado" aún? Estar enculado es estar enojado, con cara de culo. Ejemplo típico: _Juan se enculó _(se enojó, tiene un berriche, cara de culo, puchero), o como un pedido: _No te enculés, Juan. _A veces, también como sinónimo de encapricharse, estar enculado con algo.


----------

